# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.56 - Create Your own repair packages !

## mohamed73

*JTAG Manager 1.56*   Added Repair Packs functionality: allows customers to create own resurrectors.Advanced  RIFFBOX customers will be able to create own repair modules for local  use only,  while RIFFBOX customers with special permissions will be able  to distribute own repair packs to all RIFFBOX users.Updates list is re-organized:
1. added feature to sort updates by name and by date,
2. updates not browsed by user are marked with bold font for more convenient distinguish of old/new files,
3. added update files tree view - update files are classified by folders for better convenience,
4. search file name feature is added: press CTRL+F to open Instant Search window.Timeout if user was deciding which update files to download for too long time is fixed, now there is no timeout,User can do selecting files before clicking Download button for as long time as he wishes.Leading and trailing spaces are removed automatically from login name during registration  
. 
.  
You can update JTAG Manager by clicking "Check for Updates" button.

----------


## mgmgmg

شكراشكراشكراشكرا

----------

